# Where to invest 50,000 euros



## MartynasD (9 Dec 2011)

Hi!
 Is somebody can give me advice, where to invest 50,000 euros for long time [around 20+ years]?
I was readying few books and spending long hours on internet to get a litl knowledge of investing. I think Index does a best job. Where is best to buy index, is online brokers are cheap? Or best to look for some broker in person?
I also thinking, maybe is best just to repay some of my mortgage?
I realy need profesional advice here.
Thanks!


----------



## strmin (9 Dec 2011)

Just pay off your mortgage.


----------



## serotoninsid (9 Dec 2011)

strmin said:


> Just pay off your mortgage.


If mortgage is a (decent) tracker, then decision not as straightforward...


----------



## MartynasD (9 Dec 2011)

My mortgage 144,000 for 35 years i took it 2010. Government pays back some of the bank interest at this moment, so my payments not that big per month. I afraid to repay all my savings to mortgage in case Ireland will become next Greece because of debt crysis. And I loose my job and all my social benefits and banks will took my house. 
Maybe still better to invest in index and have some money on the side in case of bad days coming.


----------



## gm88 (9 Dec 2011)

is this a wind up are you really saying that your working,getting benifits,mortgage interest supplement and have 50000 cash. is it any wonder this country is going down the toilet.


----------



## MartynasD (9 Dec 2011)

No. I`m not getting social benefits now, and mortgage interest supplement is for everyone who brought houses on that period in Ireland.


----------



## jonocon (14 Dec 2011)

I bought a house in that period and I'm not getting mortage supplement


----------



## WindUp (14 Dec 2011)

MartynasD said:


> No. I`m not getting social benefits now, and mortgage interest supplement is for everyone who brought houses on that period in Ireland.



Do you mean mortgage interest relief?


----------



## MartynasD (17 Dec 2011)

Yes it`s mortgage interest relief.
But main question was  where to invest 50,000 euros.


----------



## anuj21k (20 Dec 2011)

Hi,
 If I will be you I will look into investing in some commodity, I personally think shares and currency are too much volatile at present.
I will look into investing in Copper at current level it is around $3.34 USD today you can buy it from online broker at reasonable cost [negligible] I use cmcmarkets.ie,
Last year copper high was $4.6 which gives you a mark up of about 40%. It is a non-risky investment but I will not hold it below $3 i.e. if it falls below 10% re-consider your position. 
I am sorry if it brokes any in-house rules, I think I am not speculating anything but sharing commonly available data,research source http://money.cnn.com/data/commodities/
*Disclaimer:* I currently hold $7K in copper bought @ $3.27 to sell at target price of $3.70 and stop loss sell @ $3.12


----------



## MartynasD (20 Dec 2011)

This kind of trades for professionals only. And i`m just a normal man, knowing nothing about commodity trading. I have forex acount and trading for 3 years now, can`t beat it. It looks just like a gamble for me. But shares and index have historic grow.


----------



## anuj21k (20 Dec 2011)

MartynasD said:


> This kind of trades for professionals only. And i`m just a normal man, knowing nothing about commodity trading. I have forex acount and trading for 3 years now, can`t beat it. It looks just like a gamble for me. But shares and index have historic grow.


 Currency is a different trade but commodities are not if you feel like you want t o trade index its your call you can get on the same platform I mention and buy Dow and S&P as well but what if double dip happened and DOW went from 12K to 7K supposedly you need to balance your protfolio I will say indexes and commodities are safe bet if in doubt you need to invest via a bank which will keep most of the profit to themselves and pass you 5-10% gains or if losses happens will pass all + commision to you. Be careful its not the best time to invest if you are novice all trades are gamble, so it depends whats your risk appetite if you say that you can afford to lose 10% chances are you can loose double that who knows you might get lucky but risk factor is certainly there.


----------



## MartynasD (20 Dec 2011)

I look to all this like a random thing. It`s impossible to say about future. But shares and index have historic grow. So if I hold them for 25 years or so I don`t see them falling. And if they fall it`s probably end of the world anyway. Where best to buy stocks or index for holding them long term?


----------



## Rory Gillen (20 Dec 2011)

MartynasD said:


> I look to all this like a random thing. It`s impossible to say about future. But shares and index have historic grow. So if I hold them for 25 years or so I don`t see them falling. And if they fall it`s probably end of the world anyway. Where best to buy stocks or index for holding them long term?


 
If your query is genuine, then there is a lot of assistance on offer via my own website www.gillenmarkets.com - but you have to subscribe and there are posts elsewhere on this website outlining views and feedback on the above mentioned website.

Rory Gillen


----------



## rekhib (29 Dec 2011)

anuj21k said:


> I will look into investing in Copper
> ...
> It is a non-risky investment
> ...
> stop loss sell @ $3.12


 
Err, incompatible. Plus, I don't think copper is the greatest counter weight to equities in a double-dip recession.

@OP: Use E30k or so to reduce your debt/mortgage and lower your monthly outgoings. Spread the rest around a few low cost index funds that you have faith in.


----------

